# Fusion: Kommentar zum Statement der Verbände



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2012)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Oktober



> *Fusion: Kommentar zum Statement der Verbände​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Kommentar zum Statement der Verbände*

PS:
Das wurde bisher nur vom DAV veröffentlicht.
Ich denke aber, dass der VDSF das auch so sieht und unterstützen wird und noch nachziehen.

Daher habe ich  oben die beiden Verbände immer zusammen genommen als "die Dachverbände" ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Kommentar zum Statement der Verbände*

Bisschen langsam der VDSF....

Die haben das immer noch nicht auf ihrer Seite...

Oder gehören die nicht zu den Teilnehmern, die ja angeblich alle dieser  Veröffentlichung zugestimmt haben  und diese mittragen - und das ja sogar anscheinend ungefragt ;.-))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Kommentar zum Statement der Verbände*

Diese dürftige und faktenlose Mitteilung ist nun - auch im Namen aller Teilnehmer (ungefragt ;-)) - beim bayrischen VDSF-Landesverband aufgetaucht, einer der Initiatoren der wirren Initiative "Pro DAFV"..

Der VDSF-Bund ziert sich immer noch...


----------



## diez (4. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Kommentar zum Statement der Verbände*

Naja, dürftige und faktenlose Nachrichen sind Spam, somit überflüssig. Wenn se nix rein stellen kann man sich wenigsten sicher sein, es ist nichts raus gekommen |kopfkrat

Wirklich Fakt ist, egal wer da was machen will - er/sie/die werden nur verschlimmbessern und der einzelne Angler wird - wie solls auch anders sein - sein Ding weiter machen... |uhoh:

Dennoch von mir mal ein *Danke* für diese Informationen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Kommentar zum Statement der Verbände*



> Dennoch von mir mal ein Danke für diese Informationen.


Genre ;-))
Und der VDSF hat immer noch nix veröffentlicht - ob die am Ende anderer Meinung sind??


----------



## xstsxxfxn (7. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Kommentar zum Statement der Verbände*

Hallo Thomas,
es wäre schön wenn bei der erhitzten Diskussion zum Thema Verschmelzung man zumindestens bei der Wahrheit bleiben würde. Ich habe persönlich am Deutschen Fischereitag teilgenommen und die Presseerklärung ist vom Versammlungsleiter verlesen worden, aus der Versammlung noch korrigiert und dann einstimmg verabschiedet worden.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Kommentar zum Statement der Verbände*

Dann hast Du andere Infos als ich - was nicht heisst, dass ich recht haben muss.

Das kann ich also durchaus so akzeptieren, wie Du das schreibst.

Interessant ist nach wie vor, dass auf den Seiten des VDSF dazu bisher nichts veröffentlicht hat..


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Kommentar zum Statement der Verbände*



Ostseefan schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> es wäre schön wenn bei der erhitzten Diskussion zum Thema Verschmelzung man zumindestens bei der Wahrheit bleiben würde. Ich habe persönlich am Deutschen Fischereitag teilgenommen und *die Presseerklärung* ist vom Versammlungsleiter verlesen worden, aus der Versammlung noch korrigiert und dann einstimmg verabschiedet worden.
> Gruß
> Ralf



Wo kann man die nachlesen?|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Kommentar zum Statement der Verbände*

http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=433&Itemid=441

Da waren dann wohl meine Informanten nicht mehr anwesend, als das abgestimmt wurde - wie gesagt, in dem Zusammenhang mit der Fusion wird von allen Seiten so viel behauptet (ich vermeide bewusst das Wort gelogen), dass man sich da auc nix verlassen kann.

*Daher danke ich Ostseefan ausdrücklich *für seinen Beitrag und werde das entsprechend ändern..


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Kommentar zum Statement der Verbände*

Das kenne ich. :m
Dachte es gibt irgendwo Infos zu:
[Zitat:_"Die dabei *verbliebenen offenen Fragen* waren Gegenstand der Beratung der Verbände in Papenburg._ 
_Durch die konstruktive Mitwirkung der  Vertreter der anwesenden Landesverbände* konnten die noch offenen Fragen  weitestgehend geklärt werden*."_]


Das andere enthält keine Informationen. Hätte man sich auch klemmen können....
|kopfkrat


----------



## velvet (7. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Kommentar zum Statement der Verbände*



Ostseefan schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> es wäre schön wenn bei der erhitzten Diskussion zum Thema Verschmelzung man zumindestens bei der Wahrheit bleiben würde. Ich habe persönlich am Deutschen Fischereitag teilgenommen und die Presseerklärung ist vom Versammlungsleiter verlesen worden, aus der Versammlung noch korrigiert und dann einstimmg verabschiedet worden.
> Gruß
> Ralf


 
Lieber Ralf,
für Papenburg hatte ich mir dienstfrei genommen und bin angereist, um endlich einmal genaue Informationen zur angestrebten Fusion mit eindeutigen Aussagen zu bekommen.
Es wurde in dieser Versammlung *sehr* deutlich, dass nicht alle Probleme zwischen beiden Verbänden gelöst sind.
Insbesondere das Personaltheater, dabei die von Mißtrauen geprägten Aüßerungen des DAV zum Wahlprozeß und die Beschwichtigungen bei Nachfragen zu ausstehenden finanziellen Angelegenheiten (DAV: Wir sind nur ein kleiner Verband, bei uns ist alles offen und geklärt = wir haben nichts, wir geben nichts, wir verstecken nichts) machten mich extrem nachdenklich. Insbesonders weil zur Sprache kam, dass Wirtschaftsprüfer seit einigen Wochen Unterlagen prüfen.
Einer der Anwesenden fragte auch, dass, wenn alles so klar wäre, warum derzeit noch kein Aussage darüber vorliegt.

Und auf diese abschließende rhetorische Frage des GF aus Brandenburg, ob alle Anwesenden mit dieser (m.M. nichtssagenden Mitteilung) leben können, darauf hatte wohl keiner im Saal eine Antwort erwartet.
Im Übrigen, dies hast ja auch sicher mitbekommen, wurde ein Teil aus der vorbereiteten Erklärung gestrichen.

Es ist immer schön, wenn man schon vorher weiß, was man später als Ergebnis des Treffens unverbindlich weitergeben will.

Der VDSF scheint mit der Mitteilung wohl nichts anfangen zu können.
Bislang steht davon noch nichts auf seiner homepage.


----------



## angler1996 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Kommentar zum Statement der Verbände*



velvet schrieb:


> finanziellen Angelegenheiten (DAV: Wir sind nur ein kleiner Verband, bei uns ist alles offen und geklärt = wir haben nichts, wir geben nichts, wir verstecken nichts) machten mich extrem nachdenklich. Insbesonders weil zur Sprache kam, dass Wirtschaftsprüfer seit einigen Wochen Unterlagen prüfen.
> 
> Der VDSF scheint mit der Mitteilung wohl nichts anfangen zu können.
> Bislang steht davon noch nichts auf seiner homepage.


 
Von welchem Verband werden Unterlagen von Wirtschaftsprüfern geprüft?
Gruß A.


----------



## velvet (7. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Kommentar zum Statement der Verbände*

Hallo A.,
dies geht wohl deutlich hervor.
Ansonsten wäre nicht diese sofortige Betroffenheit.

Es geht dabei hauptsächlich um Auswirkungen langfristiger Verträge, die Einfluss auf die finanzielle Planung des neuen Verbandes haben werden.

Ergebnis:
Neuer Verband, neuer Beitrag. 
Jaja, so ist das Leben: alles wird teurer.


----------



## Sharpo (7. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Kommentar zum Statement der Verbände*



velvet schrieb:


> Hallo A.,
> dies geht wohl deutlich hervor.
> Ansonsten wäre nicht diese sofortige Betroffenheit.
> 
> ...



Es muss nicht unbedingt teurer werden.
Ob nu jeder verband für sich die Kosten trägt oder alles in einen Topf geworfen wird ist im Grunde schnuppe.
Nur müssen diese Kosten allen klar sein. Und faule Eier müssen auf den Tisch damit es nach der Fusion kein böses erwachen gibt und die Kosten wirklich steigen.
Denn dann geht das schwarze Peter geschiebe wieder los und wir Angler dürfen latzen.

Ok, zugestanden...
bei einer Gebührenangleichung beider Verbände kann es natürlich für den einen teurer werden aber für den anderen auch günstiger.

evtl.  lol


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Kommentar zum Statement der Verbände*



Ostseefan schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> es wäre schön wenn bei der erhitzten Diskussion zum Thema Verschmelzung man zumindestens bei der Wahrheit bleiben würde. Ich habe persönlich am Deutschen Fischereitag teilgenommen und die Presseerklärung ist vom Versammlungsleiter verlesen worden, aus der Versammlung noch korrigiert und dann einstimmg verabschiedet worden.
> Gruß
> Ralf



Ich habe sofort nach der Veröffentlichung auf der DAV-Homepage über deren Kontaktformular nachgefragt, wer den DAV ermächtigt hat, diese Erklärung abzugeben. Insbesondere hinsichtlich der "Einigkeit", die ja offensichtlich nicht grundsätzlich erzielt wurde.

Bis heute habe ich keine Antwort. 

Das lässt abgrundtief blicken, und der Inhalt wird durch den Beitrag von Velvet - der ja wohl anwesend war - als glatte Lüge enttarnt. 

Dieses ganze Gedönse um die Fusion ist und bleibt ein Schmierentheater.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Kommentar zum Statement der Verbände*



> Das lässt abgrundtief blicken, und der Inhalt wird durch den Beitrag von Velvet - der ja wohl anwesend war - als glatte Lüge enttarnt.
> 
> Dieses ganze Gedönse um die Fusion ist und bleibt ein Schmierentheater.


So einfach isses............


----------



## MacMikel (9. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Kommentar zum Statement der Verbände*

Das Schmierentheater dazu findet doch hier statt... #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Kommentar zum Statement der Verbände*



MacMikel schrieb:


> Das Schmierentheater dazu findet doch hier statt... #h



Ach schau an, der Herr Kuhr.|supergri

Vom Pressesprecher des LSFV Schleswig Holstein könnte man ja auch mal ein gehaltvolleres Statement erwarten. 

Oder ? 

Ehmmm....... Nein, wohl doch nicht....


----------



## MacMikel (10. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Kommentar zum Statement der Verbände*

Na, diese schöne Steilvorlage musste ich doch verwandeln... :g


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Kommentar zum Statement der Verbände*



MacMikel schrieb:


> Na, diese schöne Steilvorlage musste ich doch verwandeln... :g



Hmm, als Verteidiger?  Sowas endet meist als Eigentor.|wavey:


----------



## Honeyball (10. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Kommentar zum Statement der Verbände*


Hihi, welch amüsantes Zwischenspiel...


Aber mal ernsthaft:
Ich empfinde es als absolut positiv, dass auch mal ein "Offizieller" sich hier dazu äußert, gerade wenn er die "andere" Seite vertritt. Und noch weitaus positiver finde ich, dass der LSFV S-H in Person seines Pressesprechers hier überhaupt Stellung bezieht und damit all die Lügen straft, die unterstellen, von der Verbandsseite würde keiner mehr mit uns reden (vgl. Thread zu Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan).


Gerade in diesen Tagen, wo ja mittlerweile gar nicht mehr richtig klar ist, welche Seite(n) es da überhaupt noch gibt, bei all dem Durcheinander.|kopfkrat

Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, MacMikel, dass ihr (LSFV S-H) weiterhin hinter der Initiative Pro DAFV steht, also der Fraktion, die eine DAV-Übernahme unter neuer Führung (Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan ?) noch in diesem Jahr anstrebt???
(Ich hatte ja diesbezüglich schon vor einiger Zeit bei euch im Forum gefragt und eine m.E. eindeutige Stellungnahme von Robert Vollborn dazu bekommen)

Daneben gibt es dann noch die Ecke derer, die eine Umbenennung des VdSF in DAFV und ganz weit geöffnete Arme für all die armen dann heimatlosen Schäflein unter den jetzigen DAV-Landesverbänden vor haben.
(bzw. wenn man genauer hinsieht, nur einen offenen Arm, weil der andere hinterm Rücken das gewetzte Schlachtmesser verbergen muss :m)

Und gerüchteweise soll es ja tatsächlich den einen oder anderen gegeben haben, der versucht haben soll, zur Ruhe und Besonnenheit zu mahnen und dazu, erst zu denken und dann zu handeln, was aber von beiden Initiativen kategorisch abgelehnt wurde. #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Kommentar zum Statement der Verbände*



> Gerade in diesen Tagen, wo ja mittlerweile gar nicht mehr richtig klar ist, welche Seite(n) es da überhaupt noch gibt, bei all dem Durcheinander


Für mich ist genau das das Schlimmste:
Dass es um alles mögliche geht, dass es alles mögliche und alle möglichen Seiten gibt..

Nur dass keiner der Verbände und Verbandsfunktionäre tatsächlich etwas für Angler tun will bzw. auf der Seite der Angler steht..

Es geht immer noch rein nur noch um das verbandsinterne, jahrelange, für mich komplett widerwärtige und inkomptente Gezerre um Pfründe, Posten und Pöstchen, Macht, Kohle und persönliche Eitelkeiten - und es ist weder ein Ende (ob gut oder schlecht) in Sicht. 

Geschweige denn eine sinnvolle Alternative (alles zurückstellen auf null, mit externen Experten Ziele erarbeiten  und diese dann rechtssicher in einen neuen, gemeinsamen Verband münden lassen)..


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Kommentar zum Statement der Verbände*

PS:
Liest man dazu dann noch sowas:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248949
und sowas:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248784
 und dann die nichtssagenden Veröffentlichungen der Dachverbände und Initiative kurz vor und nach dem Fischereitag in Papenburg, werde sicherlich nicht nur ich auf diese Gedanken kommen:


> Es geht immer noch rein nur noch um das verbandsinterne, jahrelange, für mich komplett widerwärtige und inkomptente Gezerre um Pfründe, Posten und Pöstchen, Macht, Kohle und persönliche Eitelkeiten - und es ist weder ein Ende (ob gut oder schlecht) in Sicht.
> 
> Geschweige denn eine sinnvolle Alternative (alles zurückstellen auf null, mit externen Experten Ziele erarbeiten und diese dann rechtssicher in einen neuen, gemeinsamen Verband münden lassen)..


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Fusion: Kommentar zum Statement der Verbände*

PPS:
Dass diese - wie auch immer zustandene gekommene - "gemeinsame" Erklärung "aller Teilnehmer" immer noch nicht auf den Seiten des VDSF-Bund zu finden ist, obwohl der in der Zwischenzeit sehr wohl zu Papenburg geäußert und veröffentlicht hat (Resolution des Deutschen Fischerei-Verbandes zur Reform der europäischen Fischereipolitik anläßlich des Deutschen Fischereitages in Papenburg vom 28. - 30.08.2012 ), spricht für mich auch Bände...

Und zeigt mir, dass mit den zestrstrittenen real existierenden Verbänden und Verbandsfunktionären weder wirkliche Einigkeit noch gar Einheit hinzukriegen ist.

Schon gar nicht im Sinne der Angler und am Angeln interessierten Menschen...


----------

